# Let's all be vain for at least one post *lol*



## Aquilah (May 23, 2006)

Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in!

The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

you do look hot!

i have to scan mine and post it


----------



## Becka (May 23, 2006)

that IS a hot photo!!!! u were a cute baby too!


----------



## mabelwan (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* that IS a hot photo!!!! u were a cute baby too! you took the words right out from my mouth.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like


----------



## LVA (May 23, 2006)

omg. wish i could be vain ... but ... don't have the courage yet .. heh

.. but i have to agree ... u are hottt!! and ... u were an adorable baby

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



o ... hope u post it soon ... i would love to see u w/blonde hair!!


----------



## Satin (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



WOW!You look like an hollywood actress!You look soooooooo hot!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* 
o ... hope u post it soon ... i would love to see u w/blonde hair!!

i did post it


----------



## Aquilah (May 23, 2006)

You do look hot Jennifer!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* WOW!You look like an hollywood actress!You look soooooooo hot! thanx (i wish i was an actress lol )

Originally Posted by *aerisley* You do look hot Jennifer! thanx sweetie


----------



## solrevival (May 23, 2006)

oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



.

btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in! 
The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)

You are gorgeous in the first pic! The tan makes your eyes REALLY pop...and your baby pic is too cute!

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



WHOA!! Holy hot momma! Jennifer you look gorgeous!!

Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

You look beautiful! You have such a pretty smile, and your necklace is so pretty!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

pretty!!!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 

WHOA!! Holy hot momma! Jennifer you look gorgeous!!

thanx leila


----------



## SierraWren (May 23, 2006)

Lol...My husband had been lurking over my shoulder, me not knowing, and suddenly asked me what the hell I was doing on a "guy's site...looking at those photos of hot chicks!" So, there you go...A man's opinion, too(and mine): you are all just totally gorgeous.Wow!


----------



## Kelly (May 23, 2006)

Holy buckets guys...gorgeous all of ya!!!! I have a few, but not a scanner and may have to do the picture of a picture thing....I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lia (May 23, 2006)

You really are beautiful ,girls... A pic that i really like is one that i took at a photoshoot when i was 15 *here in brazil, there's a whole thing about the 15th birthday and etc, and one of the things that almost girl does is a professional photoshoot, a big trip to USA/Europe and/or a huge party*... I think i have it on the computer, but i have to find it first

EDIT: found it



Sexy, huh?


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 23, 2006)

You all look great! Jennifer WOW! you're one hot mama!!!


----------



## mylaiva (May 23, 2006)

You all look beautiful! (but i'm sure ya'll knew that already) =)

i like this pic of me (i'm the one in the green) even though my friend makes me look vertically challenged. She was wearing heels and I wasn't. . . and I'm only 5'2" =(


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2006)

I love everyoneÂ´s pics!!!! hot mamas



(whisteling)

2nd pic: I only really like the top half LOL, I discovered my love for headbands and striped tops. My legs look short and muscular, which theyÂ´re really not. but I guess thatÂ´s just how you look when youÂ´re trying to push your ass out when you dance





3rd pic: I like my hair color and old length (damn those new bangs grr)


----------



## semantje (May 23, 2006)

my god you all look hot!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

lia you do look sexy in that pic.. i like it

mylavia looking hot girl!

andrea souldnt the 2nd pic be in the sex forum? lmao!!!! is that ur current b/f ? ur legs are sexy! ( im not gay)


----------



## dentaldee (May 24, 2006)

everyone looks fabulous!!!!






here's me last summer at the cottage, my friend sent this to me, she thought I looked hot, all the shadows are falling in the right spots, makes my arms look buff!! I think I actually look a little fat, but the hooters are lookin' good!!





Attachment 20066


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

Go Girls!!


----------



## eightthirty (May 24, 2006)

I so don't look like this ATM, but I will be back!!


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in! 
The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)

You look awesome!

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



Damn Jennifer... smokin' hot girly!

Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

Looking fabulous! Love the necklace you are wearing.

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* You really are beautiful ,girls... A pic that i really like is one that i took at a photoshoot when i was 15 *here in brazil, there's a whole thing about the 15th birthday and etc, and one of the things that almost girl does is a professional photoshoot, a big trip to USA/Europe and/or a huge party*... I think i have it on the computer, but i have to find it first
EDIT: found it



Sexy, huh?

Check out those eyes... dang woman! Pretty!

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* You all look beautiful! (but i'm sure ya'll knew that already) =)
i like this pic of me (i'm the one in the green) even though my friend makes me look vertically challenged. She was wearing heels and I wasn't. . . and I'm only 5'2" =(

Cute picture!

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I love everyoneÂ´s pics!!!! hot mamas



(whisteling)
2nd pic: I only really like the top half LOL, I discovered my love for headbands and striped tops. My legs look short and muscular, which theyÂ´re really not. but I guess thatÂ´s just how you look when youÂ´re trying to push your ass out when you dance





3rd pic: I like my hair color and old length (damn those new bangs grr)

Andi... you already know that I think you are hot!





Originally Posted by *dentaldee* everyone looks fabulous!!!!



here's me last summer at the cottage, my friend sent this to me, she thought I looked hot, all the shadows are falling in the right spots, makes my arms look buff!! I think I actually look a little fat, but the hooters are lookin' good!!





Attachment 20066

LOL at the hooters comment. You look great!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I so don't look like this ATM, but I will be back!! Look fantastic Mel!


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

Melissa - You look awesome in those pics! I SO don't look like that ATM either... I wish I did though!

Lia - That's a very nice pic! I like it!

Solrevival - Lookin' good chica!

Dentaldee - You don't look fat! OMG! I like the pic!

Andi - Work it girl! I hope you didn't hurt anyone w/ those legs that night!

Mylaiva - I'm only 5'2" myself, so you're not alone on being vertically challenged! That's a cute pic!

Thanks so much for all of the compliments everyone! I'll make sure that pic of me lives on, especially since it's my ONLY awesome pic of me *lmao*


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 24, 2006)

gorgeaus pics everybody! this is fun thread... Jennifer, you look like a celebrity on these pictures





I have lots of pictures that are much nicer than reality



for example my profile pic



I will post some more later.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 24, 2006)

dee u look great in that pic... love the shades

melissa i think u look the same. ur hot then and now.. no diffrence. and lets not even talk about ur hot body!

thanx you everybody! maybe after i give birth i will look like that again



ok i had to make myself laugh!!!


----------



## dentaldee (May 24, 2006)

I love seeing what everyone looks like.....very hot all around......not just everyone's eye's close up........but I do have a thing for eyes!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Y'all look hot!

I don't have any favorite pics of myself.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 24, 2006)

ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look



slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look



slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe



I like your pics! I really like your glasses too! I need some like that, even if just as shades!


----------



## LVA (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i did post it



sorri ... the page didn't load for me .. i see it now ... u do look like an actress.... wish i had those abs


----------



## jaxnchic (May 24, 2006)

you are all SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

OMG...you all are hottttttttt...


----------



## Joyeuux (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



WOW! You look fantastic in these pics! I especially like the white outfit. You remind me of Mariah!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 24, 2006)

i am sooo jealous of all of you guys, you all have the cutest figures!!! i hate you all!! lol!!!






(just kidding)


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look



slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe



You look great!


----------



## Maja (May 24, 2006)

Damn girls, you look gorgeous.

Jenny, you look hot girl!

Here are some of my fave pics:

#1: I love my skin on this one. I'm wearnig no mu whatsoever. That is my bf's eye on the pic lol

#2: I love how my skin is tanned and this one is one of my fave reminders of my sewing skills - I made the whole outfit myself. (I miss sewing so much - school sucks)

#3: I really like my profile on this one. Excuse my ponytail.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Marisol





Maja these are great pics, I like the last one, you look very sexy and mysterious. Great posture too!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 24, 2006)

you all look gorgeous

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

Maja, those are all really nice pics! I wish I could sew... That's a nice outfit! I really like the 3rd pic a lot! That is a great profile pic!


----------



## monniej (May 24, 2006)

hot stuff ladies! all looking absolutely beautiful!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 24, 2006)

very nice girls!


----------



## lavender (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Damn girls, you look gorgeous. 
Jenny, you look hot girl!

Here are some of my fave pics:

#1: I love my skin on this one. I'm wearnig no mu whatsoever. That is my bf's eye on the pic lol

#2: I love how my skin is tanned and this one is one of my fave reminders of my sewing skills - I made the whole outfit myself. (I miss sewing so much - school sucks)

#3: I really like my profile on this one. Excuse my ponytail.

Wow Maja you look great in that profile pic!


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



ok you totally look like Mariah Carey in the white outfit! So hot!





Originally Posted by *aerisley* Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in! 
The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)

You look so beautiful! I love your hair! Your skin is yummy stunning too!

And your Baby pic is amazing too! The lighting, the look of wonder in your eyes...It's magical! Good pics!

Now where are some of mine...I know what ones I want to use, but I don't know where they are yet! lol!


----------



## mac-whore (May 24, 2006)

I'm not really too crazy about any of my pics lol. Maybe I'll take some super hot ones now that I have my digi cam


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* I'm not really too crazy about any of my pics lol. Maybe I'll take some super hot ones now that I have my digi cam



You look pretty freaking hot!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

I do some modeling sometimes, here are some of my fave shots.... sorry there are so many! Oh, and yes, I do all my own makeup.

Oh and check out my awesome bullet belt. XD


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* #1: I love my skin on this one. I'm wearnig no mu whatsoever. That is my bf's eye on the pic lol
#2: I love how my skin is tanned and this one is one of my fave reminders of my sewing skills - I made the whole outfit myself. (I miss sewing so much - school sucks)

#3: I really like my profile on this one. Excuse my ponytail.

NO MU?! I WANT YOUR SKIN!
btw I love your profile. Mine is FLAT. I could make pancakes on it.

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look



slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe



Your skin looks PERFECT.

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I love everyoneÂ´s pics!!!! hot mamas



(whisteling)
2nd pic: I only really like the top half LOL, I discovered my love for headbands and striped tops. My legs look short and muscular, which theyÂ´re really not. but I guess thatÂ´s just how you look when youÂ´re trying to push your ass out when you dance





3rd pic: I like my hair color and old length (damn those new bangs grr)

You are as perfect as barbie!

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* You all look beautiful! (but i'm sure ya'll knew that already) =)
i like this pic of me (i'm the one in the green) even though my friend makes me look vertically challenged. She was wearing heels and I wasn't. . . and I'm only 5'2" =(

I'm 5'1.. I understand!!!

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* You really are beautiful ,girls... A pic that i really like is one that i took at a photoshoot when i was 15 *here in brazil, there's a whole thing about the 15th birthday and etc, and one of the things that almost girl does is a professional photoshoot, a big trip to USA/Europe and/or a huge party*... I think i have it on the computer, but i have to find it first
EDIT: found it



Sexy, huh?

that's you at 15? when I was 15 I looked like $#1T!!

Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

your skin is gorgeous. it glows!!!

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



I LOVE your first top and poses! HOT girl.


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

Wow Blake! I could never pull off hair colors like that! Work it girl!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in! 
The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)

I was such a ugly baby!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* You really are beautiful ,girls... A pic that i really like is one that i took at a photoshoot when i was 15 *here in brazil, there's a whole thing about the 15th birthday and etc, and one of the things that almost girl does is a professional photoshoot, a big trip to USA/Europe and/or a huge party*... I think i have it on the computer, but i have to find it first
EDIT: found it



Sexy, huh?

that's you at 15? when I was 15 I looked like $#1T!!

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



I LOVE your first top and poses! HOT girl.

Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

your skin is gorgeous. it glows!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look



slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe



you look great.. i like ur jeans lol

Originally Posted by *LVA* sorri ... the page didn't load for me .. i see it now ... u do look like an actress.... wish i had those abs

thanx, i wish i had them to





Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* WOW! You look fantastic in these pics! I especially like the white outfit. You remind me of Mariah! lol thank you... alot of people told me i look like mariah when i had blonde hair... i def dont see that!!
maja u look hot in those pics.. i love them!

maria your so pretty

cardboardbox i love ur style very cute

thank you everybdoy!!!


----------



## pieced (May 24, 2006)

*My goodness, *picks jaw from the floor



*, you gals look so gorgeous*, and why aren't more people posting. Almost all the pics I've posted are good*



*, so feel free to form you opinions*



*...


----------



## neurotoxicity (May 24, 2006)

I'm not really traditionally hot! but here we go.

I like wigs


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

which one is your real hair

Sorry guys, some of my comments posted twice, dunno why that happened.


----------



## neurotoxicity (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* which one is your real hair
Sorry guys, some of my comments posted twice, dunno why that happened.

All of them but the dark black with the headband, and the long redish brown.



I change my real hair all the time hehe.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* All of them but the dark black with the headband, and the long redish brown.



I change my real hair all the time hehe. I figured that one was the wig, just wanted to make sure. ^^


----------



## Lia (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* that's you at 15? when I was 15 I looked like $#1T!! It was a professional photoshoot - that's why it looks so good. The photographer did my make-up and before i had my hair straightened... Also, it was only 3 years ago, i was on last year of high school, so i looked like a 16 to 17 years old girl... When people around me were 14 to 15, i was 12 to 13, and didn't look really nice... Curly and big hair, big boobs, really shy, kinda nerdy (i wear glasses , but i don't take pic with them - not that i don't like it, but pics get better w/o wearing them), and people liked to bug me because of my big boobs - i was very different from my friends, who danced, were thin and almost didn't have boobs ... But i reduced them when i was 13, almost turning 14...


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

You can get reductions in brazil at the age of 13?! WOW. They never (well 99.999999% of the time) don't allow girls under 18 to get it done. Can you get implants at that age too?


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Damn girls, you look gorgeous. 
Jenny, you look hot girl!

Here are some of my fave pics:

#1: I love my skin on this one. I'm wearnig no mu whatsoever. That is my bf's eye on the pic lol

#2: I love how my skin is tanned and this one is one of my fave reminders of my sewing skills - I made the whole outfit myself. (I miss sewing so much - school sucks)

#3: I really like my profile on this one. Excuse my ponytail.

Hot body Maja... you are gorgeous!

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* I'm not really too crazy about any of my pics lol. Maybe I'll take some super hot ones now that I have my digi cam




Maria... you are beautiful!

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* I do some modeling sometimes, here are some of my fave shots.... sorry there are so many! Oh, and yes, I do all my own makeup. 
Oh and check out my awesome bullet belt. XD

Blake... fantastic!

Originally Posted by *effex0r* I'm not really traditionally hot! but here we go.
I like wigs





http://www.effex0r.com/img/MUT/2.jpg

You look great!


----------



## Lia (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* You can get reductions in brazil at the age of 13?! WOW. They never (well 99.999999% of the time) don't allow girls under 18 to get it done. Can you get implants at that age too? Ahh... Most of the doctors won't do reductions until 16 years old, and implants only on girls at least 18... I could do it when i was really young because i had my period when i turned 10, so i had already stopped growing at 13 (i was almost 14, since the surgery was on december and my bday is in January). It was not only psychologically affecting me but physically too (back problems...). And also, the gyn from my mom told me if my boobs grow after the surgery, they would look awful. But they didn't , and i have an advantage: when i get fatter, my boobs doesn't get bigger, only my hips.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* OK, for me that would beic 1: in Italy

-Pic 2: same place as Pic 1 (obviously!!!)

-Pic 3: at a wedding (sorry I had to "cut" people)

-Pic 4: playing w. a friend' s cat, I usually don' t like my profile pics but I like this one!

You look amazing Delphine!


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

You look great effex0r!

Delphine, you look awesome! Nice tan in the first two pics too!


----------



## mac-whore (May 25, 2006)

You girls are smoking hot!! I knew MUT had a bunch of hotties but wow.. thanks for reminding me lol

Cardboardboxed.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE your style, you are gorgeous


----------



## fickledpink (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* I do some modeling sometimes, here are some of my fave shots.... sorry there are so many! Oh, and yes, I do all my own makeup. 
Oh and check out my awesome bullet belt. XD

Hot-hot-hot!





Originally Posted by *mac-whore* I'm not really too crazy about any of my pics lol. Maybe I'll take some super hot ones now that I have my digi cam



Love your pics! You're gorgeous!


----------



## pla4u (May 25, 2006)

all you girls look fantastic! I couldent hold a candle to you all...


----------



## Satin (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* OK, for me that would beic 1: in Italy

-Pic 2: same place as Pic 1 (obviously!!!)

-Pic 3: at a wedding (sorry I had to "cut" people)

-Pic 4: playing w. a friend' s cat, I usually don' t like my profile pics but I like this one!

You look very very very very very beautiful!


----------



## gemgirl (May 25, 2006)

Arielle I wish my legs looked like that! I could'nt help but notice in your 3rd picture, is that an Australian flag in the background?


----------



## Andi (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *gemgirl* Arielle I wish my legs looked like that! I could'nt help but notice in your 3rd picture, is that an Australian flag in the background? thanks



yeah that was my bfÂ´s old room and heÂ´s been to australia for like 2 months and he loved it there so he got the flag


----------



## Maja (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in! 
The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)

You are so pretty! And that baby pic is sooo cute!

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



You are smokin' hot girl! Wow, my jaw dropped





Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

Very pretty. Gorgeous smile!

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* You really are beautiful ,girls... A pic that i really like is one that i took at a photoshoot when i was 15 *here in brazil, there's a whole thing about the 15th birthday and etc, and one of the things that almost girl does is a professional photoshoot, a big trip to USA/Europe and/or a huge party*... I think i have it on the computer, but i have to find it first
EDIT: found it



Sexy, huh?

Very sexy! Love it!

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* You all look beautiful! (but i'm sure ya'll knew that already) =)
i like this pic of me (i'm the one in the green) even though my friend makes me look vertically challenged. She was wearing heels and I wasn't. . . and I'm only 5'2" =(

Gorgeous!

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I love everyoneÂ´s pics!!!! hot mamas



(whisteling)
2nd pic: I only really like the top half LOL, I discovered my love for headbands and striped tops. My legs look short and muscular, which theyÂ´re really not. but I guess thatÂ´s just how you look when youÂ´re trying to push your ass out when you dance





3rd pic: I like my hair color and old length (damn those new bangs grr)

Wow Andi, you're such a hottie! Great figure!

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* everyone looks fabulous!!!!



here's me last summer at the cottage, my friend sent this to me, she thought I looked hot, all the shadows are falling in the right spots, makes my arms look buff!! I think I actually look a little fat, but the hooters are lookin' good!!





Attachment 20066

Dee, I like this pic, very pretty!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I so don't look like this ATM, but I will be back!! You look great Melissa!

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look




slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe



You look great as a blonde!

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* I'm not really too crazy about any of my pics lol. Maybe I'll take some super hot ones now that I have my digi cam https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/laughing.gif Maria, you're drop dead gorgeous! I can't get over how pretty you are!

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* I do some modeling sometimes, here are some of my fave shots.... sorry there are so many! Oh, and yes, I do all my own makeup. 
Oh and check out my awesome bullet belt. XD

Blake you look fabulous! Love that bullet belt and the skirt!

Originally Posted by *effex0r* I'm not really traditionally hot! but here we go.
I like wigs https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/redface.gif

http://www.effex0r.com/img/MUT/2.jpg

Very pretty! Love that red hair-colour!


----------



## Sophia (May 25, 2006)

OMG Jennifer you'll look soooo hot, and hmmm you look like Mariah Carey in these pics!


----------



## Maja (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* OK, for me that would beic 1: in Italy

-Pic 2: same place as Pic 1 (obviously!!!)

-Pic 3: at a wedding (sorry I had to "cut" people)

-Pic 4: playing w. a friend' s cat, I usually don' t like my profile pics but I like this one!

Delphine, you look absolutely gorgeous! I love your profile pic!


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 25, 2006)

Hmmmm...these are my two favorite pics.

The first one is 12 days after I had Makayla (I was back into my regular clothes, yeah!!)...but I love this pic cuz it reminds me of how tiny she used to be...

The second one is at Makayla's first birthday. I love this pic, cuz I was working out every day...and I had naturally big boobs cuz I was still nursing her. LOL I don't care for the curly hair, but hey, it's natural and a waste of time trying to straighten when it's hot and humid outside.


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 25, 2006)

Everyone looks so good!! I wanted to respond to each post, but I haven't figured out how to quote multiple posts in one response...and then I forget who I'm responding to...

But, DiorAddict...I love that pic of you in Italy!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 25, 2006)

effexor i like all the pics very pretty

delphine i love ur outfit in the 1st 2 pics you are soooo pretty

thanx sophia i still dont see the mariah look lol

venusgoddess wow i cant believe u looked like that at only 12 days after giving birth! u look great!


----------



## mintesa (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but I have one pic that I just feel I look too good in *lol* I would like to believe I'm not alone and therefore that vain, so let's see what pic you just know you look TOO good in! 
The best part of my pic is that I'm not wearing any foundation, concealer or powder since I was tanning back then and didn't need any of it! Just some mascara, lipstick or lip gloss, and maybe some e/s or eye liner... I actually like this pic so much I've framed it, and I normally don't have pics up anywhere of me except family portraits!

The other pic is just me as a baby at 6 mths. old (which someone spilled water on, so it now sticks to the glass!)

very hot! and the baby pic is just tooooooooo cute





Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok so i have a couple lol, any pic of me with blonde hair and skinny i like



o lala, you have really sexy abs!





Originally Posted by *solrevival* oh I love this post! Since I got my new camera I've been snapping up a storm, lol. I think I caught one of myself where I look pretty nice



. btw Nice pic Aquilah! You look lovely girl!

very pretty picture! i also like your arms and shoulders on this pic, they look very firm and sexy





Originally Posted by *lia_matos* You really are beautiful ,girls... A pic that i really like is one that i took at a photoshoot when i was 15 *here in brazil, there's a whole thing about the 15th birthday and etc, and one of the things that almost girl does is a professional photoshoot, a big trip to USA/Europe and/or a huge party*... I think i have it on the computer, but i have to find it first
EDIT: found it



Sexy, huh?

ooo very sexy. i love the eyes, and your innocent face here



my fave pic was also when i was 15 in a photoshoot. but i dont have a copy, its with my dad... he put it in his office, so i guess it was a good picture

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* You all look beautiful! (but i'm sure ya'll knew that already) =)
i like this pic of me (i'm the one in the green) even though my friend makes me look vertically challenged. She was wearing heels and I wasn't. . . and I'm only 5'2" =(

aww you look so pretty here. i love your hair on this pic! kind of volume pony. im always so happy when i wakke up with my hair having this volume. doesnt happen all the time...

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I love everyoneÂ´s pics!!!! hot mamas



(whisteling)
2nd pic: I only really like the top half LOL, I discovered my love for headbands and striped tops. My legs look short and muscular, which theyÂ´re really not. but I guess thatÂ´s just how you look when youÂ´re trying to push your ass out when you dance





3rd pic: I like my hair color and old length (damn those new bangs grr)

the 2nd pic is really really hot!!!!!



and i love the top!!!

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* everyone looks fabulous!!!!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies7/11a.gif here's me last summer at the cottage, my friend sent this to me, she thought I looked hot, all the shadows are falling in the right spots, makes my arms look buff!! I think I actually look a little fat, but the hooters are lookin' good!!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/laughing.gif

Attachment 20066

lol its a nice capture of the moment. you look very beautiful! and yes the hooters are hot hooters! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/laughing.gif

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I so don't look like this ATM, but I will be back!! wow! the 2nd and 3rd pics are totally hot!!!!! and on the 2nd you look especially beautiful!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/inlove.gif

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* ok, here they are.. I don't think I look like myself on them. more like how I would like to look https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif slimmer, slightly tanner, less chubby in the face hehe https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/satisfied.gif i love the 2nd pic! so sexy, like a model! and your hair is perfect! they even smell good just looking at the pic https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/laughing.gif

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Damn girls, you look gorgeous. 
Jenny, you look hot girl!

Here are some of my fave pics:

#1: I love my skin on this one. I'm wearnig no mu whatsoever. That is my bf's eye on the pic lol

#2: I love how my skin is tanned and this one is one of my fave reminders of my sewing skills - I made the whole outfit myself. (I miss sewing so much - school sucks)

#3: I really like my profile on this one. Excuse my ponytail.

i agree the 1st one is so pretty. also your bfs eye lol! skin is perfect. and the 3rd one is really very artistic! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/inlove.gif

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* I'm not really too crazy about any of my pics lol. Maybe I'll take some super hot ones now that I have my digi cam https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/laughing.gif you were just born sooo pretty and hot and perfect. you are beautiful https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/inlove3.gif

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* I do some modeling sometimes, here are some of my fave shots.... sorry there are so many! Oh, and yes, I do all my own makeup. 
Oh and check out my awesome bullet belt. XD

i really love the 1st pic and the 4th! in the 4th your smile is so warm, and you just look so pretty with that smile https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/kisskiss.gif

Originally Posted by *effex0r* I'm not really traditionally hot! but here we go.
I like wigs https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/redface.gif

http://www.effex0r.com/img/MUT/2.jpg

i love the first pic. your avatar pic!!! its really hot! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/kisskiss.gif

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* OK, for me that would beic 1: in Italy

-Pic 2: same place as Pic 1 (obviously!!!)

-Pic 3: at a wedding (sorry I had to "cut" people)

-Pic 4: playing w. a friend' s cat, I usually don' t like my profile pics but I like this one!

my fave is pic 3 and 4. pic 3 you are so beautiful and i love the dress! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/inlove.gif

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Hmmmm...these are my two favorite pics.
The first one is 12 days after I had Makayla (I was back into my regular clothes, yeah!!)...but I love this pic cuz it reminds me of how tiny she used to be...

The second one is at Makayla's first birthday. I love this pic, cuz I was working out every day...and I had naturally big boobs cuz I was still nursing her. LOL I don't care for the curly hair, but hey, it's natural and a waste of time trying to straighten when it's hot and humid outside.

oh my god she is so tiny there! i love your pics. and you are a really hot mama!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/inlove.gif


----------



## mintesa (May 25, 2006)

here are mine





the 1st one i was playing with my belly dance costume. the second i got MU from a MU artist. the 3rd im sunbathing. the 4th im walking down the stairs.


----------



## LVA (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* here are mine




the 1st one i was playing with my belly dance costume. the second i got MU from a MU artist. the 3rd im sunbathing. the 4th im walking down the stairs.

wow! haven't seen u posted for so long!! great hair, Mu, body .. u rock!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 25, 2006)

wow anna u are stunning.. and u have perfect skin.


----------



## sadlrl (May 25, 2006)

i dont think i've ever seen so many beautiful pictures in just one thread.

here are mine: the first picture was two years ago on new years. the second was a few months ago starting to do my makeup on a cruise... i'm guilty of using this one on my profile on here!

funny how i'm making basically the same kissy face. i should walk around like that.


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Venus, I won't even begin on how envious I am that I still don't fit clothes I wore before I even had my first child! Lookin' good girl!

Anna, I really like that pic of you sunbathing... So candid looking! Love your hair too!

Sadlrl, you look cute in those pics! Careful walking around w/ a kissy face.. Might get some unexpected kisses planted right on ya!


----------



## Marisol (May 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Hmmmm...these are my two favorite pics.
The first one is 12 days after I had Makayla (I was back into my regular clothes, yeah!!)...but I love this pic cuz it reminds me of how tiny she used to be...

The second one is at Makayla's first birthday. I love this pic, cuz I was working out every day...and I had naturally big boobs cuz I was still nursing her. LOL I don't care for the curly hair, but hey, it's natural and a waste of time trying to straighten when it's hot and humid outside.

You look fantastic Angela!

Originally Posted by *mintesa* here are mine





the 1st one i was playing with my belly dance costume. the second i got MU from a MU artist. the 3rd im sunbathing. the 4th im walking down the stairs.

You have the best smile Anna!

Originally Posted by *sadlrl* i dont think i've ever seen so many beautiful pictures in just one thread.here are mine: the first picture was two years ago on new years. the second was a few months ago starting to do my makeup on a cruise... i'm guilty of using this one on my profile on here!

funny how i'm making basically the same kissy face. i should walk around like that.

Very pretty!


----------



## LilDee (May 26, 2006)

Girls! you all look beautiful! nice pics


----------



## jennycateyez (May 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadlrl* i dont think i've ever seen so many beautiful pictures in just one thread.here are mine: the first picture was two years ago on new years. the second was a few months ago starting to do my makeup on a cruise... i'm guilty of using this one on my profile on here!

funny how i'm making basically the same kissy face. i should walk around like that.

cute pics.... that guy looks like a pimp lol


----------



## Jennifer (May 27, 2006)

wow, everyone looks HOTTTTTTT! i swear, we have the most gorgeous girls ever here on MuT!


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2006)

first two are from a couple of years ago and then the last two are from a few months ago


----------



## mariefrancesca (May 27, 2006)

i love all you pictures!!!!


----------



## ivette (May 27, 2006)

jennifer, you look like a model. the last pic of you reminds

me of jlo

to all the hotties that had the courage to post pics of themselves:

you rock


----------



## Aquilah (May 27, 2006)

Liz you look totally hot in all of those pics! Your smile is really nice!


----------



## Maja (May 27, 2006)

Liz you look gorgeous! You have the most unbelieveably beautiful smile!


----------



## KellyB (May 27, 2006)

Wow....you all look so beautiful. Great thread.......................!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 28, 2006)

Liz... gorgeous girlie!


----------



## pla4u (May 28, 2006)

you all just look FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* jennifer, you look like a model. the last pic of you remindsme of jlo

thank you sweetie i was wearing a jlo jumpsuit but thats it lol 
liz your hot!


----------



## sm91396 (Jun 1, 2006)

Everyone looks great!

Here is the one and only pic I have ever liked of myself. It is one where I don't look too fat, too dorky, and too fakey. My husband took it- he somehow has a knack for finding beauty everywhere he looks. God Bless Him!


----------



## pla4u (Jun 1, 2006)

Very NICE!...you look TERIFIC!


----------



## pla4u (Jun 1, 2006)

This is about as good as I can do.....think I could do a little beter with some mor practice and maybe a biy of help....


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sm91396* Everyone looks great!Here is the one and only pic I have ever liked of myself. It is one where I don't look too fat, too dorky, and too fakey. My husband took it- he somehow has a knack for finding beauty everywhere he looks. God Bless Him!





very pretty, i love that hair color on you

Originally Posted by *pla4u* This is about as good as I can do.....think I could do a little beter with some mor practice and maybe a biy of help.... a little better? i think u look pretty chic.


----------



## pla4u (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* very pretty, i love that hair color on you


a little better? i think u look pretty chic.

thank you dear, you are very kind...


----------



## Marisol (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* This is about as good as I can do.....think I could do a little beter with some mor practice and maybe a biy of help.... You look great!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG! I absolutely LOVE your hair color Sm91396! That's a great pic too!

Pla4u, you're looking great in that pic!


----------



## pla4u (Jun 2, 2006)

YOU ALL LOOK SIMPLY GREAT!!!

So many Beutiful girls all in one place!! like the emmy award cerimonys ..wheres the red carpet..


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 2, 2006)

wow, more beautiful pics





mac-whore, you are gorgeaous, it's unbelievable!

cardboardboxed, i love your style, it's unforgettable and you pull it off so well.

effex0r - you look great in any hair color.

DiorAddict, great figure and you have this glamorous look





VenusGoddess - you look so radiant!

Anna - you are just such natural beauty!

sadrlr - you look very pretty, lmao imaging you walking around with a kissy face





Liz - you have this perfect, Hollywood smile, and your cleveage looks very nice too





sm91396 - very pretty and feminine, I love the hair color.

Paula - you look very classy and elegant, I like it!

p.s. thanks for compliments


----------



## robyn (Jun 3, 2006)

you are all so beautiful! hopefully i'll have a picture that i feel like that about someday... lol


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 24, 2006)

Ugh Andi, I hate you LoL you look like a living barbie doll in the second picture. I wish I had your legs!!

Originally Posted by *Andi* I love everyoneÂ´s pics!!!! hot mamas



(whisteling)
2nd pic: I only really like the top half LOL, I discovered my love for headbands and striped tops. My legs look short and muscular, which theyÂ´re really not. but I guess thatÂ´s just how you look when youÂ´re trying to push your ass out when you dance





3rd pic: I like my hair color and old length (damn those new bangs grr)


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 28, 2006)

I posted some nice ones of myself in the other thread, but here are some more where I don't look too bad.

Halloween a couple years ago:






My FAVORITE overall picture






From the My Chemical Romance video shoot. Even though I'm making a face, it still looks cool, and my mask was totally me.


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, everyone looks so nice.


----------



## Mina (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW you all look hotttt


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 5, 2006)

You look beautiful girls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

You all look SOO hot!!! I'm glad this thread got bumped because I never saw it before!





I can't find most of my old pics that I love, but here's two that I actually like (LOL):


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I posted some nice ones of myself in the other thread, but here are some more where I don't look too bad.
Halloween a couple years ago:

http://myspace-123.vo.llnwd.net/0007...72096123_l.jpg

My FAVORITE overall picture

http://myspace-925.vo.llnwd.net/0024...40249925_l.jpg

From the My Chemical Romance video shoot. Even though I'm making a face, it still looks cool, and my mask was totally me.

http://myspace-380.vo.llnwd.net/0112...22709380_l.jpg

I Missed this one you look GREAT!Nothing new for me heres one I allready have though


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 5, 2006)

you all look amazing.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you all look amazing. your looking very pretty too sweetie



nice pictures..


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all look SOO hot!!! I'm glad this thread got bumped because I never saw it before!




I can't find most of my old pics that I love, but here's two that I actually like (LOL):

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...eoxgirl/me.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...l/fd0bbf01.jpg

Ok, maybe it's just me, but that first picture of you just screams Lindsay Lohan! Just an observation


----------



## TylerD (Dec 5, 2006)

Haha no pics from me but you all look so great


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's mine! I was going to the Ebony Fashion Fair show and I was haute! (If I must say so myself, lol.)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, maybe it's just me, but that first picture of you just screams Lindsay Lohan! Just an observation



LOL. People used to tell me ALL the time that I looked like her (IRL and in pics)! But they don't say that anymore, though. lol.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine! I was going to the Ebony Fashion Fair show and I was haute! (If I must say so myself, lol.) Looking GREAT!


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 7, 2006)

All these new MUT photos are awesome as the first ones...Keep them coming!


----------



## rlise (Dec 7, 2006)

omg, all you ladies are hot! all of you are just too pretty ! go girls!


----------



## vickih (Dec 7, 2006)

thinking me looks kinda good...

Attachment 28084


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thinking me looks kinda good...


Attachment 28084





You look gust GREAT!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 11, 2006)

Found a couple of me that I actually like! Even though my foundation color in the first one is way off lol!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Found a couple of me that I actually like! Even though my foundation color in the first one is way off lol!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_0752.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1152.jpg

LOOKING GREAT!!!HERES ANOTHER OF ME!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOOKING GREAT!!!HERES ANOTHER OF ME!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/pts1a.jpg

You do look like Jamie Lee Curtis. Especially with the shorter hair!





Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Found a couple of me that I actually like! Even though my foundation color in the first one is way off lol!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_0752.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1152.jpg

OMG...you look just like a friend of mine! Except she has blonde hair...


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 11, 2006)

Most recent one of me (in the middle) on a night out.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
OMG...you look just like a friend of mine! Except she has blonde hair...





lol weird! I'm sure she's beautiful!


----------



## rlise (Dec 11, 2006)

well i found some very very very old pics of me , funny how i havent changed that much except for in lbs... LMAO






ill have to wait till the site isnt lagging so i can get the links from my pixs!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a great post! All women like vanity at some point lol, i think i have more than a couple where i used to feel like i looked too good i think, i was so happy being all skinny and fit that i took too many pictures of myself lol, i hope that's not a sign of those times not coming back



and i hope i get back to how i looked a few months ago, (before i was pregnant, after i have my baby) i really enjoyed being skinny and feeling healthy, sexy and good


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol weird! I'm sure she's beautiful!



OF COURSE she is!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 12, 2006)

You all are just beutiful!!!!

Heres onr from a while ago


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 12, 2006)

You are alll so prettttty.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are alll so prettttty. Well common Jes you can post some to.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG, you are all gorgeous!! I love this thread idea, Aquilah, and I'm so glad it got bumped!

Here are mine. The first ones are from 2000 when I went to my friend's 2nd class ring dance at the Coast Guard Academy. The last one is me and my BF at his friend's wedding this summer.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh lordie, I'm so hot I'm swatting those suckers away with a broom!!!






I DEFINITELY know that I don't stand a chance against you ladies! Nope, nooooo wwwaaayyyy!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh lordie, I'm so hot I'm swatting those suckers away with a broom!!!http://content.answers.com/main/cont...0px-Farley.jpg

I DEFINITELY know that I don't stand a chance against you ladies! Nope, nooooo wwwaaayyyy!

Now Stranger I post mine, I would LOve to see some of yours


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 12, 2006)

@ Daer0n - you have a great fashion taste!! Beautiful figure...dont worry you will get it back! All that running around you will be doing the weight will fall off in no time!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 12, 2006)

Attachment 28295

Attachment 28296

I kind like these pics.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, you are all gorgeous!! I love this thread idea, Aquilah, and I'm so glad it got bumped!
Here are mine. The first ones are from 2000 when I went to my friend's 2nd class ring dance at the Coast Guard Academy. The last one is me and my BF at his friend's wedding this summer.

Wow..you are glowingly beautiful!


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here are mine





the 1st one i was playing with my belly dance costume. the second i got MU from a MU artist. the 3rd im sunbathing. the 4th im walking down the stairs.

anna your so pretty girl!!!! i love your hair ,skin


----------



## daer0n (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *-Missy L-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif @ Daer0n - you have a great fashion taste!! Beautiful figure...dont worry you will get it back! All that running around you will be doing the weight will fall off in no time!!!! Thank you so much! that really cheers me up



, i do hope i can get back to that again, mind you i used to work out like crazy back then, but i can't really work out that hard anymore, i am too pregnant



i am looking forward to working out again the way i used to, i miss it so much!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now Stranger I post mine, I would LOve to see some of yours



I would do that, but I don't want to scare anybody on the forums, lol! I don't want to be to blame for someone having nightmares, lolol!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Attachment 28295
Attachment 28296

I kind like these pics.








Yes Very Nice you look fabtastic


----------



## jessimau (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow..you are glowingly beautiful! Aww, thanks! That's why I use the stila Illuminating powder...it gives that illusion!


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 4, 2008)

was a guinea pig for my friend who does makeup and photography



I had these up on my facebook, and now i'm scared to let ppl see what I look like in real life! LOL


----------

